
The Lasting Legacy of Bob Ross - js2
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/06/765716441/the-lasting-legacy-of-bob-ross-and-his-colorful-world-of-happy-accidents
======
chris5745
Wonderful piece, thanks for sharing.

